# Confusion about the CFM



## zedbee (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi,
I understand that the CFM (Cubic Feet per Meter) is the measurement of airflow. One main confusion is whether this is the airflow from the outside into the compressor machine, from the air compressor machine to the storage tank (30 gallons, 60 gallons etc) that is attached to the compressor or from the tank to the tools that run on this compressed air.

Most compressors provide the CFM rating but unable to figure out which airflow (in the above mentioned) they mean exactly.

PS: I have read many articles on the web and watched video but somehow this is not clearly defined.


----------



## NS Amir (Jul 16, 2020)

In the USA, the volume of airflow delivered by a compressor to a device is measured in units of cubic feet per minute. It represents the air providing capability of air compressor.
CFM is used in device systems where you are unaware of the temperature and pressure of air.For more information read this article by_ toolsinsghts._


----------

